# UPDATE B6 at Air Lift



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian at Air Lift has been telling me this whole time that the kit will not be the limiting factor of how low the car will go. The more i thought about it and the more everyone on here said it wasn't low enuff......so i said CUT THE F***ER UP!!!

So cutting has commenced on the Audi!! enjoy........... Pics thanks to [email protected]


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

As I'm sure you've already noticed, cutting out the shock towers didn't get you much lower. The real limiting factor is where the control arms are hitting further back. Problem is, if you cut that much out you're seriously f*cking with the cars structure.

Hopefully you can figure something out. :thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Lookin good Matt!!! Whatever Brian cuts put will be replaced with something I'm sure. He is a safety man, and knows what happens to cars with less structural integrity. We cut'em up all the time, and he knows all of the internet super heros will be reading this so it's gotta be done right the first time So when I start selling them the only issue with it not going low enough will be the owners fault. 

No pressure BV.....


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

HAHAHA yeah Brian seemed like he was really excited when i told him he could cut it. I'm not worried at all. I completely trust him....i think lol At least Ian is there to make sure it all goes smooth. Right???? haha


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

anything can be cut as long as its correctly reinforced. 

good job guys, glad to see youre really getting into the vw scene


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

now THATS more like it! looks like it's at least 1.5" lower. keep up the good work airlift, cant wait to get a set on my passat!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:biggrinsanta: Good choice, the cutting was a must.


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

did you guys have a before and after measurement? just wanted to know how much low you gained by cutting.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Yes we do, just happen to have it at work...looking at the pictures I have, should be another inch or more! Tire is now stuffed hard into wheelwell. Suspension is NOT limiting, as I promised. Picsto come later today when I get a second.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Brian where are those pics at buddy? haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

Matt and the rest of you dudes: 

Here are some quick pics of the Audi after some "slight modifications"... 

For the record, I was correct in saying that the cut job landed us another 1" of drop. The mods were not that difficult, but require some sensitivity to the location of the ECU, ABS lines etc. on the driver's side. We also notched the upper bracket for the upper control arms and contoured the body above the control arms. Ian was delighted that we had the green light to go nuts as evidenced in the pic below!! 

So, once again everybody...the struts (shocks actually) are NOT the limiting factor in the drop! If you can somehow find a way to go even lower than this, like short tires, you still have some room to go. 










http://lh4.ggpht.com/_oQ15ChJ7LCs/TSHaWNlqYCI/AAAAAAAAAFY/IbiC-FGga6k 
/s144/DSC00709.JPG


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Now this is more like it. See you in a couple weeks BV, and the web slinger looks uber excited to be choppin on Matt's ride.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Yay my car has lowz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome work, guys. This is what I always wanted to do to my B6 when I had it, but never got around to actually doing it. Bravo. :thumbup: :beer: 

Now all Matt needs to do is get some wheels that aren't hideous.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

mattnucci said:


> Yay my car has lowz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 now just lose the god awful wheels :laugh:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

ForVWLife said:


> now just lose the god awful wheels :laugh:


 
:facepalm:


----------



## B.I.H.GTI (Jan 18, 2009)

Will airlift be welding in new metal so you dont have gaint whole in bay.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

B.I.H.GTI said:


> Will airlift be welding in new metal so you dont have gaint whole in bay.


 Yeah they are going to take car of it all! They are awesome people to work with!


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

does it lay subframe now in front????????????


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

No subframe laying on it. Not sure how far they are willing to take it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2008)

You just tell us how far you want us to go Matt


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Hahahaha Corey that's awesome! 
Just goes to show how great you guys are to work with! I'll email Brian today and talk to him!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

It looks awesome. Im willing to bet aired out with the notch for the control arms the subframe is about an 1'' - 1''1/4 off the floor. At least those the measurements i took on my passat. 

Either way this B6 on a "nicer" set of wheels is going to be tits, like D cup size tits


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Sits alot better bro!


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> Either way this B6 on a "nicer" set of wheels is going to be tits, like D cup size tits


 Now this is what I'm talkin bout!!! lol 

Matt ride looks good, hopin to bomb around in your ride when I am back at the company in a couple of weeks to do some work.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Now this is what I'm talkin bout!!! lol
> 
> Matt ride looks good, hopin to bomb around in your ride when I am back at the company in a couple of weeks to do some work.


 Jesse- 
Have at it bro, bring me a sweet set of wheels from one of your boys out there on the coast!! lol


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok so i talked to Brian today at Air Lift and i guess we all missed in his post that he said it is now sitting on the tires, so that's as low as it goes without going to a smaller tire or something of the sort. The crossmember is about 1" away from the ground, so if you run 17's with a smaller tire i'm sure it will lay out. This is where they are going to stop on it. Hope this helps everyone. 

Maybe i'll just let the air out of the tires so it sits on the ground hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2010)

*Stop the presses!!!*



mattnucci said:


> Ok so i talked to Brian today at Air Lift and i guess we all missed in his post that he said it is now sitting on the tires, so that's as low as it goes without going to a smaller tire or something of the sort. The crossmember is about 1" away from the ground, so if you run 17's with a smaller tire i'm sure it will lay out. This is where they are going to stop on it. Hope this helps everyone.
> 
> Maybe i'll just let the air out of the tires so it sits on the ground hahaha


 
While I admit...I DID tell Mattnucci that the car was an inch off the ground, I last saw the car on the hoist and it had not been rolled and settled. Ian went out and snapped a couple of pics to show that it is actually...drumroll.....1/4" from the pavement! He also reminded me that there is also a slight axle notch to get this low. 

In any case, I bet stretched tires would lay her down :beer::beer::beer: 

For your viewing pleasure. That's a 1/4" bar of steel used to illustrate the gap:


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

What size are the wheels and tires you're running right now? They look beefy. I was about 1/2" off the ground with 225/35s on et38 19x9s, and a little lower than that with 225/40s on 18x8.5s, so you should be able to kiss the ground once you get some different wheels and tires on it. 

Also, getting lower offset wheels will get you a little lower as well since having the wheel pushed out further from the fulcrum of the suspension arch will let them go up into the fender a little more. :thumbup:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats sick... :beer: :thumbup: I want to lay frame too. Hurry with the Damn Struts! :laugh:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

yes please post rim and tire size.... and also do you guys have any pictures of the driver side notch and what is gonna be done with the computer.....


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Wheel and tire size as it sits- 

18x8 32mm offset 235/40-18 

i purposely put some meatier tires on it since it was my daily driver for over a year and the roads around Cleveland SUCK!!!!! 

I will be getting either new tires or new rims this spring, just depends on the budget.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

I know of a fantastic set of wheels for your car: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5120525-18-quot-Autostrada-Monza-3-piece-Phone-Dials 

:thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of those wheels, but thanks! lol


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

You're dead to me.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> You're dead to me.


 LOL Sorry buddy, just can't do it.


----------



## 1.8tawd (Jun 17, 2010)

nice choice of wheels


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

1.8tawd said:


> nice choice of wheels


 Mine or the phone dials? If it's mine then your my new best friend because everyone hates them lol 

If your being sarcastic then eat it lol


----------



## Ricanese3 (May 2, 2003)

The stance looks pretty much perfect! But any info on what management system they're running? Easy Street or their new Air Lift's new digital system? Trying to get some more info on airlifts management. 

thanks :beer:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Ricanese3 said:


> The stance looks pretty much perfect! But any info on what management system they're running? Easy Street or their new Air Lift's new digital system? Trying to get some more info on airlifts management.
> 
> thanks :beer:


 
I have no clue which management system i am going to end up with. I am hoping the new one, but i don't think they have gotten that far yet.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

Matt just saying


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I actually kind of dig those. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

mattnucci said:


> I actually kind of dig those. :thumbup:


 Those would be pretty legit :thumbup:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah, i'm intrigued now......


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Not exactly the same wheels, but close enough to give you a good idea of what they'd look like:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

hmmmmm...interesting. I like them. 

Everytime the fiance catches me looking at wheels she reminds me we have a wedding to pay for this year. yeah yeah yeah


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Clean these up and un-black the faces.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

wedding gift to the groom to be :laugh:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Sure someone buy them for me! hahahaha 

The worst part is i think H20 will probably be the weekend of my wedding!! One way or another my car will be there though. Whether i take it or one of my friends does.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

mattnucci said:


> hmmmmm...interesting. I like them.
> 
> Everytime the fiance catches me looking at wheels she reminds me we have a wedding to pay for this year. yeah yeah yeah


 Welcome to my world! I'm getting married May 21st. :thumbup: 


eurotrsh said:


> Clean these up and un-black the faces.


 I've always loved these wheels. Wish I'd never sold mine!


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

OOOOOOOOH ME LIKEY! :thumbup:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Dont puss out. 
http://www.vrwheels.com/carlsson-matte-black-p-3374.html 



Capt. Obvious said:


> I've always loved these wheels. Wish I'd never sold mine!


 I've always loved you.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

eurotrsh said:


> Dont puss out.
> http://www.vrwheels.com/carlsson-matte-black-p-3374.html
> 
> 
> ...


 HAHAHA and the thread turns hahaha


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

put the weight on your girls. "honey I have to admit you look stunning today" then on a lower voice when she turns around you say "so i just charged $1,400 on the credit card cough cough" :laugh:


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> put the weight on your girls. "honey I have to admit you look stunning today" then on a lower voice when she turns around you say "so i just charged $1,400 on the credit card cough cough" :laugh:


 Did that once, the couch isn't very comfy to sleep on.


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

:laugh: i seen worse.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

^ HAHA she wouldn't dare touch the Audi, she knows better! lol


----------



## Mayor McCheese (Jul 23, 2008)

you guys at airlift, when will componets and kits be avalible to the public for the B6?


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

Mayor McCheese said:


> you guys at airlift, when will componets and kits be avalible to the public for the B6?


They are estimating March for the Audi kits release. Stay tuned!


----------

